# Adders



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry if multiple posting isn't allowed but I originally posted these in the snake section and was asked to also post them in the Wildlife & DWA sections too.



Hi people. For those with an interest in British Snakes I just thought I'd share some of the photos that I took yesterday whilst out looking for Adders:


----------



## stuarttaylor37 (Jan 5, 2008)

Fantastic images.Thanks for posting.


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks. It's nice to be able to share them.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

lovely shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

great shots :2thumb:
she looks mean lol


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

wicked shots, what camera you using?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Fantastic pictures mate :no1:


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

great pics thanks for sharing them:2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Really nice shots these...it must be great to get the chance to capture photos of adders out in the open like that...

All I can manage, is adder shots in the undergrowth.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Fantastic photographs!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Great pictures! Where did you take them?


----------



## liamh1991 (Dec 29, 2009)

Fantastic photos mate! Gorgeous snakes.


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Great pictures! Where did you take them?


Thanks for everyone's comments. The photographs were taken in both Gillingham and in Dartford, in Kent.


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

Fantastic shots, particularly like the composition and lighting of the fourth one down.

What kit did you use for these shots? 

Alex : victory:


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry I've only just noticed your question. These were taken with my Canon 40D and Canon 100mm Macro lens.


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting these pictures :2thumb: 

It's nice that you went to the effort to share your photos on the forum. 

We appreciate them :no1:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Amazing pics! I've yet to see one of these in real life...


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Amazing pictures, I'd love to see an Adder ... often look for them but no luck so far :blush:


----------



## mossy89 (Dec 28, 2009)

amazing pics im planning on the cannon 450d (just because im used to using my mates ) i'd love to see a adder sadly im yet to see one i dunno if you get them round my way ?


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Great pics, roll on the spring, I'll be laying in the undergrowth trying to get photo's half as good!!


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

very nice mate, nice to see something native! :2thumb:


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Those are gorgeous, would love to see one myself. Wouldnt even know where to start looking  General question about adders : How potent is their venom?


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

realise this is an old thread but i missed it! brilliant photos :notworthy:


----------

